# Horsetooth 100



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone else out there doing it? This will be my first century so I'm in that nervous/anxious/excited stage. This week can't go fast enough at work (not like they ever go quickly). 

For those who aren't familiar, you can see info here:

http://www.fccycleclub.org


----------

